# Advise and help



## watty (May 19, 2011)

Hi, i have been considering moving to america for a while now, and have just stared looking into visa's and how to go about it etc...

i am 20 years old and a chef...i would be looking to relocate probaly this time next year, when i am 21...

what i would like to know is how difficult/easy will it be for me to get a working visa for the states...and how do i go about getting it?

any advise will be greatly apriceiated 

thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

watty said:


> Hi, i have been considering moving to america for a while now, and have just stared looking into visa's and how to go about it etc...
> 
> i am 20 years old and a chef...i would be looking to relocate probaly this time next year, when i am 21...
> 
> ...


Welcome!

Unfortunately your expectations are unrealistic. Your current options:
* Become a famous chef and apply for an O1.
* Work in the UK or elsewhere for a corporation with restaurants in the US and persuade them to transfer you here on an L1.
* Start your own restaurant in the UK and expand it to the US on an L1.
* Save up $200k and open your own restaurant here under an E2.
* See if you can find a temporary internship at a restaurant here in the US on a J1. Note that this will be more a working holiday than a permenant move.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Unless you can find an american to marry ...no chance


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Unless you can find an american to marry ...no chance



Even then, if you marry just for immigration, it's considered visa fraud!


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Unfortunately your expectations are unrealistic. Your current options:
> * Become a famous chef and apply for an O1.
> ...


The last time I checked, you had to invest at least $500k in a business inorder to live in the U.S, has this changed to only $200k, or does it depend on which country the person is from?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

kimo said:


> The last time I checked, you had to invest at least $500k in a business inorder to live in the U.S, has this changed to only $200k, or does it depend on which country the person is from?


Your are talking about 2 different visas ...EB-5 and an E-2 
not even close to bring similar


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

kimo said:


> The last time I checked, you had to invest at least $500k in a business inorder to live in the U.S, has this changed to only $200k, or does it depend on which country the person is from?


200k gives you an E2 -- difficult to convert to residency and difficult to maintain.
500k gives you a GC direct.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> 200k gives you an E2 -- difficult to convert to residency and difficult to maintain.
> 500k gives you a GC direct.


So I am right? someone wanting to invest in a business for the purpose of living in the U.S would have to invest at least $500k, not just $200k.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

kimo said:


> So I am right? someone wanting to invest in a business for the purpose of living in the U.S would have to invest at least $500k, not just $200k.


No thats not right ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

kimo said:


> So I am right? someone wanting to invest in a business for the purpose of living in the U.S would have to invest at least $500k, not just $200k.


Define _living_.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> No thats not right ...


Well, whats not right about it?


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> Define _living_.


"Living", being able to live in the U.S year round instead of for just 6 months out of 12.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

kimo said:


> "Living", being able to live in the U.S year round instead of for just 6 months out of 12.


Some folks have lived for decades in the US under E2 status without any necessity to leave. Your position, of course, is not quite as secure as that of a PR.


----------

